# Which oil changing pump is best?



## LJD (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm going to try to change my oil for the first time in Yanmar 4JH2-E engine.
I'll need to pump from the dip stick, anyone convinced they have the best way to do this? ANY tips or suggestions will be appreciated!
LJD


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

*Moeller Oil Changer*


 
The best I have found over the 30 years I been changing oil.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

bubb2 said:


> *Moeller Oil Changer*
> 
> 
> 
> The best I have found over the 30 years I been changing oil.


Second that!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

OK, guys, can you be more specific about why you like that pump?

I have a West Marine version

West Marine: Manual Oil Change Pump Product Display

Which I do not like. It takes over 30 minutes to get the oil out, requires almost constant pumping to keep the oil moving, and has awkward ergonomics.

(Yes, I do have the oil warm, and the oil filler cap off)

Part of it went swimming last time I changed the oil, and I'm wondering if I just need to trash it and try again.

So... How long does it take you to get the oil out?

Do you have to keep pumping the whole time?

Sorry to be pesky, but I don't want to spend money on a whole new one, if it's only marginally better than my present model.

Thank you!

David


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Bubb and Faster,

Have you tried one of those little impeller pumps that you chuck into a drill. I started with a small hand pump and switched to one of those recently and it's great, but I've not used the big vacuum pump for a direct comparison.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

David, I like the moeller, it creates more of a vacuum and holds it longer. Go to a boating store and take a look at one. It has better seals than anything out there. 8 to 10 strokes gets the oil flowing, each ring on the container is a quart so you know how much oil you have gotten out, no guessing. Changing my oil in my Yammar is a 15 minute job. I like the pour spout.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

> Changing my oil in my Yammar is a 15 minute job. I like the pour spout.


It's also about a 15 minute job to suck out 5 gallons of oil out of the work boat with the drill pump. Takes a couple of minutes to take one gallon out of my boat.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

The Moeller beats most anything including a little 12v pump system I used to have. It really sucks good. Easy to handle, much better than the metal vacuum cans with the pump on the side. A lot easier than the pumps that go on your drill.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

erps said:


> Bubb and Faster,
> 
> Have you tried one of those little impeller pumps that you chuck into a drill. I started with a small hand pump and switched to one of those recently and it's great, but I've not used the big vacuum pump for a direct comparison.


 I got one of those some place. What i don't like about is you have to bring your own containers for the old oil. I had the hose jump out of the milk jug once when I had my back turned and pumped about a 1/2 quart on my cockpit sole. The 15 mins. was oil and filter change, all done and engine ruining.


----------



## Quickstep192 (Jan 6, 2001)

I also have the Moeller. I use it for my cars as well as the boat. I pump it up and it will suck oil until it fills itself. I never have to go back and pump more. The only thing I'd do differently is I'd buy the model that holds more oil. Mine only holds 5 qts.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Our Moeller clears the oil out of the sump in less than a minute.. the entire oil change takes 15 minutes, including the filter change. Self contained, easy to empty and if necessary you can transport the oil to the nearest recycle point in the same container.

No energy required other than a few strokes of the pump. I guess the one downside is its size and space required for storage. I keep ours at home, bringing it down the 2 or 3 times a year we need it.

I even used it to empty out our diesel tank once to muck out the tank.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

This is all very helpful to me. Thank you for the time you've taken to respond.

I'm glad to know that there is a better way/system. 

David


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

Sounds like it's all about the Moeller here, but I'll throw in my good experience with the Pela 2000 2qt. You'd probably need the Pela 6000 6qt. Sucks great with little pumping, has translucent container with volume markers so you can see how it's going, and the part of the wand that goes down the dipstick is nice and rigid with no parts to fall off inside your engine. The spherical shape makes it easy to carry.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Yeah, I think any suction device with a reservoir that works well beats a simple pump every time.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

I bought the Moeller pump and changed the oil yesterday.

I'm very happy with the pump. I pumped the handle 15 times and read a magazine while it extracted the oil through my dipstick tube. It took about 5 minutes to get 3 quarts out. This was much better than my old one.

Emptying the pump was much easier as well.

Thanks for the great advice!

David


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Another vote for the Moeller. Ours has worked great for us. A fellow club-member had a different pump and complained to me it took forever. I loaned him our Moeller and now he's convinced, too.

Jim


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

My Universal M35 is equipped with a hose from the drain sump that is lead up near the top of the engine and capped. Attached with the cap is a separate threaded adapter that threads on the hose to the sump on one end and has threads for a garden hose sized fitting on the other.

For those familar with the Moller pump, would it be possible to modify the suction hose to with a garden hose fitting so I could pump oil from the lowest point of the sump? It seems like it would be doable but I haven't had an opportunity to see one of these pumps in person. I watched Maine Sails demo and I'm sold on the product if I can adapt it to my situation.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

The pump I bought came with a garden hose adapter.

So, I guess, the answer is yes.

You might want to wander down to West Marine where I got mine and have a look, just to be sure. 

I paid $69.99 for it.

It wasn't available on Sailnet. Defender had one, but it was larger and more money.

David


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

djodenda said:


> The pump I bought came with a garden hose adapter.
> 
> So, I guess, the answer is yes.
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks. I'm not sure if my local WM carries these things as I've never seen one there. I won't need one until time to winterize so I'll check again but if not I likely order from Defender and hope it comes with the fitting I need. If not I'll try to rig something up from the marine section of Home Depot.


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

The Moeller pump sucks.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

midlifesailor said:


> Awesome thanks. I'm not sure if my local WM carries these things as I've never seen one there. I won't need one until time to winterize so I'll check again but if not I likely order from Defender and hope it comes with the fitting I need. If not I'll try to rig something up from the marine section of Home Depot.


You can get the smaller one from WM online. I expect you will come out $ ahead if you don't need the larger one....


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Moeller*

Moeller hands down. Here's a video I made so you can see how easy it is..

*Moeller Fluid Extractor Video (LINK)*


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

I love my Reverso pump. Turn it on, pump out the oil. Change the filter, reverse the pump and refill the engine. Its plumbed to both the main engine ang genset.


----------



## KBuckley (Sep 17, 2008)

*another vote for Moeller*

I tried the West Marine version but it is poorly made. I struggled for 30 minutes to get 1 litre (quart to the rest of the world) out and the second time I tried to use it I could not get anything out. I suspect the pump actually broke the first time I used it. It would generate a little vacuum when pumping but would not sustain it when I stopped. I was sufficiently annoyed that I seriously considered chucking it in the dumpster on my way out of the marina. I took it back to West Marine and exchanged it for the Moeller pump. (they stood by their word and accepted it without question - despite it being obviously used) The Moeller pump worked like a charm, 10 strokes and the oil came right out in a few minutes. This unit is very well made, you can see and feel the difference if you handle them both. (I have no vested interest in either Moeller or West Marine.)


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Maine Sail said:


> Moeller hands down. Here's a video I made so you can see how easy it is..
> 
> *Moeller Fluid Extractor Video (LINK)*


 That's nice, but I find the whole toe-wiggling thing a bit disturbing.

David


----------

